# multi-day boat rental end of July



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Well come oil, hell or high water we are coming down to one of our planned trips here at the end of July!!!! We are staying in a compound next to Romar Marina in Gulf Shores that has 3 houses, private pool and 3 slip boat dock call the Iguana. I don't have the center console anymore and just have a 22' pontoon boat that I really don't want to tow down from Dallas since the wife/kids are with me.

I have seen places that have single 8 hour rentals for pontoons, but does anyone know of a place where I can rent one for 3 or 4 days? I would like to have one to keep in the slip to take family out for some morning bay fishing, cruising, etc. Any thoughts would be appreciated!I logged over 500 hours offshore out of PCola so I have a good handle on things around those parts....It would just cost me about 300 for new tires and some trailer work so I feel better about towing our boat (if we took it) plus that 10 hour drive would easily turn into a 13-14 hour drive assuming no issues so the wife would not be crazy about that.

Depending on oil/fishing closures, we will be looking for a few guided trips as well. Since we will have 5 families down there, I guess talking to a Head Boat is probably the best option for one trip, then looking for a few bay trips with my family soI will check in closer to the trip on that front.

Here is a pic of the pool and our private dock


----------

